# node v14 and npm



## bagas (Aug 10, 2020)

Hello.
I needed a soft node v14 and npm.
In ports node v14.
Port npm only for 12/13 version of the node.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 10, 2020)

The port uses www/node, which is 14.6.0. The description on www/npm just hasn't been updated yet.


----------



## bagas (Aug 10, 2020)

SirDice said:


> The port uses www/node, which is 14.6.0. The description on www/npm just hasn't been updated yet.


npm install --global gulp-cli
Such a warning appears.

```
npm WARN npm npm does not support Node.js v14.6.0
npm WARN npm You should probably upgrade to a newer version of node as we
npm WARN npm can't make any promises that npm will work with this version.
npm WARN npm Supported releases of Node.js are the latest release of 6, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13.
npm WARN npm You can find the latest version at https://nodejs.org/
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 10, 2020)

That looks like an issue with npm itself. Looks like it needs updating, upstream has 6.14.7 available but the www/npm port is still at 6.12.1.


----------



## bagas (Aug 10, 2020)

SirDice said:


> That looks like an issue with npm itself. Looks like it needs updating, upstream has 6.14.7 available but the www/npm port is still at 6.12.1.


I think so too.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 10, 2020)

This looks related: PR 243388

Can't find a PR with an actual update though.


----------



## bagas (Aug 11, 2020)

pyret said:


> node.js is a third class citizen on FreeBSD.  Second class citizens SmartOS and AIX even have binaries provided by nodejs.org. Windows, MacOS, and Linux are the only first class citizens.


Not understood.
What did you mean?


----------



## rootbert (Aug 11, 2020)

bagas said:


> Not understood.
> What did you mean?


FreeBSD is not officially supported by the nodejs project. It is up to the FreeBSD community to keep up with the versions of node/npm. Since most of the work is done by volunteers don't expect the software to have the same version as with mainstream, unfortunately we are a little bit behind sometimes. The binaries the nodejs project provides are listed on https://nodejs.org/de/download/ and unfortunately they do not ship their software for FreeBSD. (funny though that their downloads page does not work properly)


----------



## bagas (Aug 28, 2020)

rootbert said:


> FreeBSD is not officially supported by the nodejs project. It is up to the FreeBSD community to keep up with the versions of node/npm. Since most of the work is done by volunteers don't expect the software to have the same version as with mainstream, unfortunately we are a little bit behind sometimes. The binaries the nodejs project provides are listed on https://nodejs.org/de/download/ and unfortunately they do not ship their software for FreeBSD. (funny though that their downloads page does not work properly)


Very often meet little bit behind version ports!
Because of this, half of the server fleet is running Linux.
FreeBSD likes better.
Often you have to transfer servers to LInux, since the software versions in the ports are old or not supported at all.


----------

